# Ứng Dụng Android Nhắc Hẹn Thu Âm Giọng Nói



## 0926647127 (15 Tháng một 2018)

*Nhắc hẹn* (hay *Go Reminder*) là ứng dụng android miễn phí tạo lịch nhắc hẹn đối tác, nhắc khách hàng đến cửa hàng, lịch nhắc nợ , báo thức ,…một cách dễ dàng bằng cách thu âm giọng nói .

Đặc biệt bạn có thể tạo lịch nhắc cho hàng loạt khách hàng : nợ vay, hóa đơn điện nước … từ nguồn dữ liệu bên ngoài như :  Excel, Notpad …

Các lịch nhắc hẹn trên sẽ không  mất khi điện thoại mất nguồn hay hết pin.

Cách sử dụng : chọn biểu tượng có dấu + ở trên cùng để thêm lịch nhắc mới, sau khi thêm lịch ấn nút  save để lưu.Khi đang ở trong danh sách ấn và giữ lâu một mục sẽ xuất hiện menu con : sữa,xóa,dừng ….

Mỗi mục nhắc đều có cờ trạng thái để theo dõi : màu vàng : đã xong,màu xanh : đang chờ….

Các bạn có thể tìm kiếm các mục theo nhiều lựa chon : kết hợp và hay hoặc … 
ban copy đường dẫn : goo.gl/cg2rZD 
Xin mời các bạn tải *Nhắc hẹn* (hay *Go Reminder*) về dùng.Cảm ơn các bạn đã đọc.


----------



## Igymfitness (28 Tháng năm 2018)

ok hay đó


----------



## BeoHeoNH (1 Tháng sáu 2018)




----------



## ga36 (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

Chắc lúc nào phải thử quá


----------

